# 2013 Eco glitch, trip meters 1 and 2 gone crazy



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I've discovered the first glitch for my car.

I reset trip 1 when filling the tank and my intention was to reset trip 2 after services.

Tonight hopped in the car and trip 1 and 2 BOTH showed the car's current miles as if they'd NEVER been reset and lost my average MPG's on both.

Trip 1 was reset at 5xx miles when I swapped fuel pump modules and Trip 2 was reset when we picked the car up new. The car had about 10 miles when we picked it up.They both showed 7xx.x miles and both were exactly synchronized with the car's odometer.

Anybody else have this happen?

Does anyone know if there's a TSB to re-flash the car and correct this.

This will be VERY irritating if it happens regularly. Thanks!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

have never had that happen on my 2012.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine reset when I tell them to.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

So far it seems i'm the only one with a 13' that has done this? I'll give this thread a few more days before I figure it's just my car.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

must be that new fuel pump confusing the dic!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I forgot to add the fuel used had reset to 0 also.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

firehawk618, 
Do you think you're going to bring this to the attention of your dealership? Let us know if we can be of any assistance in that way!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you disconnect the battery when you pulled your gas tank? Not sure if it would impact your dic or not.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My 2013 Eco (with 11K) hasn't had the problem. I've never reset Trip 2 (so it has almost the same miles as total miles on the car), and Trip 1 I use with each fill-up. I have had the battery disconnected and it didn't reset the trip meters or fuel used. Disconnecting the battery did reset the results on the ECO mileage display (the one that shows 25/50 and 500 mile increments) but not the trip odometers.

Best.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MD5335 said:


> I've never reset Trip 2 (so it has almost the same miles as total miles on the car), and Trip 1 I use with each fill-up.


This seems to be very common way to use the trip computers, I used to do it that way too. Now I use Trip 2 as the tank, and trip one as the current trip. That way I can have an average for the current trip(not the inaccurate instant MPG that tells you nothing), this is really handy at helping find routes that deliver better MPG. 

Its also nice trip 1 is one twist on the controls toward the driver from the Speed,Range,Instant MPG screen I use 99% of the time. That makes it easy to flip back & forth to view my current trip average.


----------

